# K9 Helmet



## Kraut783 (May 24, 2018)

This is very cool....

k9helmets

video here

k9helmets


----------



## BloodStripe (May 26, 2018)

Cool looking product, but I'm not really seeing much protection being offered other than eye pro, though the website doesn't list which ANSI standard its rated for.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 31, 2018)

I'm sure the Army is already trying to fit this groundbreaking life saving equipment on all of its soldiers...


----------



## Gunz (Jun 1, 2018)

Awww...doggie has a doggie helmet. Protect our dogs. They protect us.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 1, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Cool looking product, but I'm not really seeing much protection being offered other than eye pro, though the website doesn't list which ANSI standard its rated for.



Thinking of it more of a pro-tech type helmet....some protection....any more would be too heavy or useful for the pup.


----------

